# What do you supplement your kibble with?



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I searched the forums and saw most of the threads on supplements have to do with feeding raw.

I currently feed Kirkland brand food for my puppy and older dog.

I do not use any supplements other than the occasional raw egg and chicken breast.

I am considering getting Vitiman E, Fish Oil and Puppy Nutri-Cal for the pup. What do you guys think?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Colbert said:


> I searched the forums and saw most of the threads on supplements have to do with feeding raw.
> 
> I currently feed Kirkland brand food for my puppy and older dog.
> 
> ...


Fish oil (and the E it uses): long-chain Omega 3s plus E.

I use about a gram per ten pounds of dog on the fish oil and about 200 IU of E for a puppy (400 IU for most big dogs, 600 IU for very big dogs).

I use d-alpha with mixed tocopherols for the E.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

raw chicken backs or thighs


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Salmon or cold water fish oil.

I also use raw bones with good amounts of marrow in them!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sardines in olive oil.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Sardines in olive oil.


that's too good for a dog. 

You have to spread them on toasted bread with a little bit of avacodo and diced tomato.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> that's too good for a dog.
> 
> You have to spread them on toasted bread with a little bit of avacodo and diced tomato.


 
They're cheap here, whilst I like the taste of them I don't like the texture of the bones. Now in Portugal...you get great big juicy ones that you can remove the bones from ;-).


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

nothing.

<gasp>


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> They're cheap here, whilst I like the taste of them I don't like the texture of the bones. Now in Portugal...you get great big juicy ones that you can remove the bones from ;-).


guess we'll have to go to Portugal next. Bring your flippers.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> guess we'll have to go to Portugal next. Bring your flippers.


 
...and a fishing rod and rubber dinghy ? You can do the fishing and I'll steer the boat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> that's too good for a dog.
> 
> You have to spread them on toasted bread with a little bit of avacodo and diced tomato.


That sounds good.

And a well balanced kibble should probably not be supplemented for nutrition's sake. It is balanced already. If you do add the occasional fish oil or kelp make sure you get high quality stuff and add alfalfa. Nordic Naturals is top shelf and what I add to raw. 

I do add a neutraceutical, glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM for joint support in my older dog's feed. I have experimented with the joint support for the past year and and adding these things in combination has made a dramatic difference and I use almost no pain meds now Just an FYI.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Vin Chiu said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> And a well balanced kibble should probably not be supplemented for nutrition's sake. It is balanced already. If you do add the occasional fish oil or kelp make sure you get high quality stuff and add alfalfa. Nordic Naturals is top shelf and what I add to raw. ...


Kibble uses similar sources of low-in-Omega-3s meat as those of raw feeders. A big part of the historically unprecedented 6-rich slaughter-animal meat and fat is grain-feeding. There are other factors, too, but that one is almost all-encompassing unless you are feeding mainly wild- and/or grass-fed meat.

_


"Nordic Naturals is top shelf and what I add to raw. "_

Me too. It the one I give myself too.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nothing.
I used to give salmon fish oil and some glucosamine/chondroitin but haven't noticed a difference since I stopped.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Deer meat!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I do not add any supplements to food.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

everything...including different kibbles. despite what the mainstream says, I have always felt that dogs can and are capable of a varied diet. Any and all meats including fish, down to fruits, veges and dairy has been my feeding regiment for thirty plus years.
All things in moderation theory...seems to work for people too. :razz:


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed raw chicken backs as a staple in my dogs’ diet. They are carnivores so I do not give any veg or fruit. I do supplement with Creatine Monohydrate, L-Carnitine, fish oil, and sometimes I do add fish or red meat. I also add in some organ meat from time to time, but I can see organs still attached to the chicken backs too!
I have club members that swear by Dimethylglycine I haven’t used it YET... I think that a healthy diet and exercise (just like in humans) is EXTREMELY important especially in a working dog! Do not believe that feeding kibble is good for dogs, and I do not believe that it has "everything your dog needs for a healthy life"!!!


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

My dogs are presently on "Taste of the wild". My kids are on Coco Puffs.


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

cocoa puffs, my kids are on Ritalin charms and shredded Adderall wheats... LOL


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

We do grain free Core brand kibble along with Grizzly Salmon Oil and Glycoflex (my boys are both 8 now) My wife adds dehydrated fruits and vegetables as treat for them.


----------

